# Help!?



## jessmuworld29 (Jul 12, 2013)

Just wanted to ask a question about freelancing, I really want to build up more clientele! I'm interested in weddings but how do I build up more clientele? Any advice?


----------



## leahrenae (Jul 12, 2013)

network, network, network
  	with photographers, hair stylists, bridal shops, even caterers...anywho who is anyone. You can also go to bridal shows.
  	a lot of it is word of mouth. when you do well (and when you dont) people will ask about you.

  	get business cards and hand them out everywhere. always be professional and present yourself in a professional manner. look good and make sure you product looks good


----------



## jessmuworld29 (Jul 12, 2013)

THANK YOU VERY MUCH FOR ANSWERING! I'm gonna get business cards soon, I have my kit complete and have done freelance already but I still get nervous on taking the next step and promoting myself to get more ppl lol I guess it's just a personal thing lol thank you!


----------



## Jogee (Sep 21, 2013)

I'm with you! I also get nervous about taking the next step. I have a bridal job in December and now I'm looking into pricing, making up a contract etc. -kind of obsessing! I have been told that I'm talented and everyone that I have done has been happy and satisfied so why am I so nervous!? I would love to hear where you are at at this point


----------



## paradise (Nov 20, 2013)

First, you should let people to know your business, and give their best service to make them satisfied.


----------

